
Show HN: Clight, small C linux user daemon to turn webcam into light sensor - nierro
https://github.com/FedeDP/Clight
======
nierro
I am glad to present you all my latest project: clight.

Clight will set your screen backlight level by capturing frames from webcam
and computing ambient brightness; it can manage your screen gamma temperature
too. It uses geoclue2 to retrieve user location, and will compute
sunrise/sunset times to set gamma.

It depends on a Bus interface i developed together with it, Clightd. Clightd
is responsible of setting/getting screen brightness, capture frames from
webcam and returning their average brightness, and setting/getting gamma. As
it uses libudev to get/set backlight/get video device, it is much less prone
to mistakes than "fopen/fscanf/fprintf", and safer.

Both softwares are distributed with a GPL license.

For more informations, please refer to both projects READMEs. I hope someone
will find them interesting and useful!

~~~
dTal
Neat project! I might just start using this.

One thing - does clight support ICC color profiles? My screen is harshly blue
without the correct profile applied. Redshift normally simply overrides your
profile; it recently added support for a "preserve" option, which applies the
desired color temperature as a function of the current profile, but
unfortunately this makes the transform relative, and also not symmetrical.
Turning the temp down by 1000K and then up by 1000K causes a loss in
brightness.

~~~
nierro
It does not, i'm sorry. Let me know if it feels better with clight compared to
redshift though; may be different algorithms lead to different (hopefully
better) results!

------
artisdom
This is a beautiful thing.

~~~
nierro
I hope someone noticed the "see light" pun!

